# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سوال در مورد غیر حضوری

## VCP

با سلام خدمت جناب آقای افشار و بقیه ی دوستان من سوالی داشتم لطفآ هرکس اطلاع دقیقی داره جوابم رو بده :

من امسال می رم پیش دانشگاهی و کنکوری 92 هستم مدرسمون ضعیف هست و من می خواهم غیر حضوری بخوانم و امکان رفتن به مدارس دیگر هم وجود ندارد ( چون یا ضعیفن یا مهلت ثبت نام گذشته) می خام بدونم اگر میشه غیر حضوری خوند ( در آموزشگاه هم ثبت نام نمی کنم چون خودم می تونم درس ها رو با کتاب های کمک آموزشی بخونم)
لطفآ بفرمایید چه جوری میشه و چه کار باید کرد.
با تشکر

----------


## afshar

> با سلام خدمت جناب آقای افشار و بقیه ی دوستان من سوالی داشتم لطفآ هرکس اطلاع دقیقی داره جوابم رو بده :
> 
> من امسال می رم پیش دانشگاهی و کنکوری 92 هستم مدرسمون ضعیف هست و من می خواهم غیر حضوری بخوانم و امکان رفتن به مدارس دیگر هم وجود ندارد ( چون یا ضعیفن یا مهلت ثبت نام گذشته) می خام بدونم اگر میشه غیر حضوری خوند ( در آموزشگاه هم ثبت نام نمی کنم چون خودم می تونم درس ها رو با کتاب های کمک آموزشی بخونم)
> لطفآ بفرمایید چه جوری میشه و چه کار باید کرد.
> با تشکر


سلام . ی مطلب میذاریم در سایت اصلی تا هفته آینده در مورد سیستم غیرحضوری . البته با قانون جدید به همین سادگی ها هم نیست غیرحضوری کردن و الان رسما" غیر قانونی بحساب میاد و حداقل در برخی شهرهای بزرگ نظارت از طرف آموزش و پرورش زیاده

----------

